# scander



## Scipiona

"Scander" tiene diversos significados en español: escandir, silabear, cantar, gritar. Pero no encuentro una palabra que encaje en este contexto (se trata de un texto de arte): "Quelques troncs parallèles, à peine garnis de feuillage, quelques rochers viennent scander les compositions"

 Por ahora he puesto: "Algunos troncos paralelos, apenas revestidos de follaje, algunas rocas puntean las composiciones". No me parece idoneo... ¿alguna sugerencia?

 Por otra parte el "viennent" ¿cómo se podría rendir en español?

 ¡Gracias!
Moderación: cambio de tamaño de fuente


----------



## Gévy

Hola Scipiona:

También es subrayar, marcar.

¿Realzar?: vienen realzando.

Creo que quedaría bien.

Un beso,


----------



## Scipiona

Gracias, Gévy. "Marcar" tal vez sea lo más seguro.


----------



## Kekoa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​

En este diccionario aparece que scander significa silabear. En el siguiente fragmento puede traducirse como "gritar"?
<< Une vingtaine de lycéens scandent "résistance".>> 

*Se trata de una manifestación


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Scander es gritar (o no) pero con ritmo y cadencia.
Imagínate que estás en un campo de fútbol:
- CAM--PE--ONES

Pero se puede scander / marcar el ritmo sin necesidad de gritos: un movimiento por ejemplo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## anouchka11

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​

Hola! Les sería muy agradecida si me ayudasen a traducir el verbo "scander" en el siguiente contexto: "Des inmeubles, où se révèlent des phénomènes d´hybridation culturelle dans la distribution et le décor, scandent les rues et les places."
Muchas gracias,
Saludos


----------



## cebollas

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos. 

¡Terrible frase! Una vez más he topado con mis limitaciones en francés. 
El problema es aquí doble: "propos" y "scandé".

Se trata de un diálogo en el que uno de los personajes comenta un discurso de ese aprendiz de Chaplin llamado Adolf Hitler, explicando sus técnicas retóricas. 

La frase completa es:

_Son propos était scandé d’explosions violentes et de gestes expressifs._

Creo que una de las posibles traducciones de "propos" es "declaraciones" y "scander" me supera completamente. He visto en una consulta en el foro que se podría traducir como "marcar" o "enfatizar", pero tengo la sospecha de que tiene un significado más parecido a "dar ritmo" o "ritmizar" (auténtica patada al bajo vientre de la RAE). He aquí mi traducción de la que no estoy nada orgulloso:

_Su discurso/sus palabras estaba(n) dinamizado por reacciones violentas y gestos expresivos. _

Aunque _salpicado de_  me resulta una traducción menos robótica, pero también menos justificada.

Seguro que a alguno de vosotros se le ocurre algo bastante mejor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## hual

Hola
Sugiero:
_Acompasaban su discurso..._


----------



## nicduf

"étaient accompagnés" , "étaient ryhtmés par "


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

No se que te parecerá: "Sus propuestas/su discurso estaba marcado por ..."

Pero me suena mejor: "Remarcaba su discurso con explosiones violentas ..."

Aunque es verdad que ésta última cambia un poco la estructura.

un saludo


----------



## AT BCN

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
'voix forte, scandée. agressive'

el texto pertenece a la transcripción de una sesión terapéutica.

alguien podría decirme si conoce esta palabra en francés?

gracias!

AT


----------



## Marc et Moi

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour a touts:

*A Athènes les manifestants scandent FMI "go home"
*Je ne trouve pas une traduction correcte ou agrèable a cette phrase..e une phrase tout faite?


----------



## bib76

Bonsoir !
Ce n'est pas une phrase toute faite mais ça parle de l'actualité. En Atenas (grave crise), los manifestantes gritan (ou mieux) FMI (Fondo Monetario Internacional) go home (rentrez chez vous Ir a casa!). Pour la traduction, des gens plus éclairés m'aideront.


----------



## Marc et Moi

Bonjour Cintia & Martine:

Je veux savoir la traduction corrècte de "les manifestants scandent"

je vous remeçie

Marc

(post-scriptum): mon post: En vue de protéger les foristes, les données personnelles ne sont pas autorisées dans le forum public. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Pinairun

Marc et Moi said:


> Je veux savoir la traduction corrècte de "les manifestants scandent"


 
Los manifestantes gritan.
Pero una forma de gritar silabeando, gritan: Gou-jom-gou-jom...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Escandir* es propiamente medir las sílabas de un verso. Aquí es un cultismo por _silabear_.


----------



## Marc et Moi

Merçu a toutes pour vôtres rèponses

Je suis ravi de cette forum

Marc


----------



## guije

hola
estabamos buscando una traducción para "scander", en el marco de una manifestación.
en un momento de lucidez se nos ha ocurrido "corear"
para nuestra frase es perfecto: "Les gens scandaient l'hymne national..." >> "La gente coreaba el himno nacional"


----------



## totor

guije said:


> corear


Una buena opción para ese tipo de situaciones.


----------

